# [SOLVED] Conexant high definition audio driver for XP



## Oewit (Feb 21, 2010)

Hope anyone can help me find a driver for Windows XP for the following:

Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus
hdaudio\func_01&ven_14F1&dev_5051&subsys_10250292&rev_1000\4&2571075d&0&0001

Regrettably the Packard Bell notebook (TJ71-SB-445NL) only receives Windows7 support by Packard Bell.

There are no real specs to be found about the hardware on the PB website, but the driver they offer for Windows7 is: Conexant High Definition Audio driver 4.98.9.0

I have tried a bunch of Conexant drivers for XP found on the internet, but none recognized the hardware. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Conexant high definition audio driver for XP*

Try the driver below

Conexant HD Audio:
http://download.cnet.com/Conexant-H...475.html?spi=c45ea664dc9720b01c9effd2af67ae14


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Conexant high definition audio driver for XP*

The Acer Aspire 4732Z has the same code as your PB.
It also list a Conexant Audio driver for XP:
http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...2012&Step1=Notebook&Step2=Aspire&Step3=Aspire 4732Z&OS=X01&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=PA_7

On many downgrades you may have to install the driver manually through the Device Manager


----------



## Oewit (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Conexant high definition audio driver for XP*

BCCOMP: you are my hero and I love you!

After countless hours of searching the net for this driver, you put me out of this misery with one post, the driver works.

YOU ARE A STAR!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Conexant high definition audio driver for XP*

Hi,
Glad you can* hear *again (pardon the pun)ray:

Bill:grin:


----------



## VWFeature (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Compaq C751 Conexant high definition audio driver for XP*



makinu1der2 said:


> Try the driver below
> 
> Conexant HD Audio:
> http://download.cnet.com/Conexant-H...475.html?spi=c45ea664dc9720b01c9effd2af67ae14


This worked for me on my Compaq C751 with XP SP2 :
SP37816 Conexant HD-Audio SmartAudio 221 v. 4.31.1.0 drivers from
http://download.cnet.com/Conexant-H...475.html?spi=c45ea664dc9720b01c9effd2af67ae14 (same as above)
Using these instructions:

" choose the "Don't search. I will choose the driver to install" option, and then clicking the "Have Disk" button, and browsing in the list down to "Sound and Audio Devices" and browsing to the sound card driver folder from there.

Windows will kick and scream at you because you're basically forcing it to use a driver that it thinks is wrong, but my sound card now works perfectly!!

Thanks!


----------

